# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Where is proof that neocons are supporting ISIS militants to weaken Iran?

## enhanced_deficit

While it may be true that:

- under the "divide n conquer doctrine",  Israel (and US based zionists/neocons looking out for its interests) will be better off to support  anti-Iran  AlQaeda  linked groups like ISIS in Syria/Iraq instead of  engaging in an overt war with Iran  

-there have been numerous reports suggesting that  disgraced  SWC droneking's neocon puppet masters have been supporting Al-Qaeda  linked  militants to weaken Iran's growing power in mideast

But has anyone seen any  conclusive proof in MSM confirming that ISIS was created by/is being covertly supported by  US based neocons?



*Iran sends forces to Iraq as ISIS militants press forward, official says*
June 13, 2014
*(CNN)* -- Emboldened Sunni militants, backed by local   tribal leaders, pushed toward Baghdad on Friday as Iran sent troops to   fight alongside government forces. In Washington, increasingly nervous   U.S. officials mulled their limited options to help slow the militants'   advance.

*  Iran sends Army into Syria: Revolutionary Guards to help Assad as Israel bombs capital*
    May 06, 2013 



*Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?*





> Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?
> They have joined forces against secular Christian friendly government in Syria.
> 
> Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIRUeJYFZ94
> 
> ...






*

Related

**Cruz: Israel Strike Against Iran ‘Could Happen In A Matter Of Months’*

*GOP Congressman: Israel Created Hamas*





*Where is proof that neocons supported Jihadi militants to weaken Soviet Union?*

----------


## thequietkid10

Why would the neo-cons consciously undermine there most visible creation.  They're going to poke Iran in the eye to destroy what little credibility they have left?  No, this is the result of artificial western boarders, our destabilization when we invaded in 2003 and the Syrian Civil War (although our support hasn't helped)

----------


## DFF

So Neocon douche Krauthammer thinks Stalin was the "second worst man on the planet."

What a shock coming from this guy, and I beg to differ: Stalin was numero uno.

He made Hitler look like a choir boy by comparison.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Why would the neo-cons consciously undermine there most visible creation.  They're going to poke Iran in the eye to destroy what little credibility they have left?  No, this is the result of artificial western boarders, our destabilization when we invaded in 2003 and the Syrian Civil War (*although our support hasn't helped*)


Bold mine.

Yea our support hasn't helped but indirectly they are being helped by US tax dollars.





June 15, 2014, 09:00 am
*Stopping ISIS requires action in Syria
*
Extremist militants affiliated with the Islamic State in Iraq and Sham  (ISIS), the successor organization to Al-Qaeda in Iraq, have scored a  series of spectacular victories in recent days. On Monday, ISIS overran  Iraq's oil-rich second city of Mosul to seize control of vast weapons  stores, and armored Humvees supplied by the US. ISIS has also seized  about $429 million in cash from Mosul's central bank and kidnapped  dozens of Turkish consular officials. Now, the group has the Iraqi  capital Baghdad in its sights, and numerous military experts believe the  city is vulnerable.

How did we get here? The fall of Mosul and subsequent advances by ISIS  could not have happened without the growing strength of ISIS in Syria.  Local officials in Mosul report that many ISIS fighters entered Mosul  from the adjacent Syrian province of Deir Ezzor. A Stratfor analysis  released in the wake of the offensive observes that "The most notable  element of these attacks was the use of technicals in rapid raids --  similar to tactics used in Syria, but much less common in Iraq." This  implies that ISIS applied techniques it learned in Syria to successfully  execute the attacks.

Furthermore, ISIS had been steadily advancing toward the Iraqi border  from Deir Ezzor for a month before this week's attacks. On May 14th,  rebel Deir Ezzor Military Council head Muhannad Al-Tallaa estimated that  his position relative to ISIS was "poor" and would worsen "because we  are running out of ammunition and ISIS have superior military  equipment.” Five days before the Mosul offensive, the opposition Syrian  Observatory for Human Rights indicated that ISIS had been making  consistent gains in northern Deir Ezzor, and had acquired control of  territory on the Iraqi border. Clearly, ISIS has been able to quickly  exploit its new territorial holdings in Deir Ezzor to dramatic effect.
..

Syria's rebels paid a steep price for their offensive. In the  northwestern province of Aleppo, a rebel stronghold for nearly two  years, Assad regime forces made significant inroads during January 2014.  They cut a crucial rebel supply line in the province and recaptured  their first piece of territory in Aleppo City proper. They also launched  an intensive "barrel bomb" campaign on Aleppo City that turned many  neighborhoods into ghost towns.

ISIS has since stabilized its western front in Aleppo, turning east  toward Deir Ezzor and the Iraqi border. On May 21st, a Syrian rebel  spokesman in Deir Ezzor estimated that ISIS had transferred roughly  3,000 fighters into the province since February. For a militant  organization estimated to have roughly 10,000 fighters under its  command, this represented a very substantial redeployment. The  redeployment eastward undoubtedly improved ISIS fortunes in both Deir  Ezzor and in Mosul.

As ISIS fighters parade toward Baghdad in American-made armored Humvees, it is safe to say that weapons are in the wrong hands.

Read more: http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-bl...ction-in-syria






*Advanced radios captured by Iraqi insurgents could spell trouble*

                   By Thomas Gibbons-Neff                                                          June 16 at 7:00 AM                                                                                     
An image downloaded on June 11, 2014 from the  jihadist website Welayat  Salahuddin shows militants of the Islamic State  of Iraq and Syria  waving their trademark flag after they allegedly  seized an Iraqi army  checkpoint in the northern Iraqi province of  Salahuddin.  AFP PHOTO 

 Iraq’s security forces, propped up by American equipment and weapons,   have been routed by a contingent of insurgents bent on extending their   territory from strongholds in Syria deep into Iraq. As Mosul and other   cities fell, the West saw a host of images of once-American Humvees and   helicopters firmly in the hands of its enemies.
 Outrage followed shock, as years of effort in Iraq by the U.S.   military seemed to unravel in a coup-de-grace that played out over the   Internet. Analysts speculated that the newly seized weapons and vehicles   could turn fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria into an   even stauncher foe.
 Yet, among the towed Black Hawk helicopters, Howitzer cannons and   Humvees plastered all over social media lies an unseen weapon that could   make the ISIS fighters exponentially more lethal if employed properly:   advanced radio equipment.
 The issue gained attention on Twitter on Wednesday after former Army Spc. Alex Horton posted a picture   on Twitter of an ISIS fighter posing with a cache of ammunition and   explosives. Atop one of the many olive drab crates was what Marine Capt.   Brett Friedman said was a possible charging station for the AN/PRC-153   radio.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/c...ending_strip_1

----------


## enhanced_deficit

How reliable is this wnd source?  There are reports that leader of ISIS was in US custody for 4 years but no indication that he was "turned".


*Officials: U.S. trained ISIS at secret base in Jordan*

*Described as covert aid to insurgents targeting al-Assad*

             Published: 7 mins ago                                                                                              Aaron Klein 

Army trainers

 JERUSALEM – Members of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, or  ISIS, were trained in 2012 by U.S. instructors working at a secret base  in Jordan, according to informed Jordanian officials.


 The officials said dozens of ISIS members were trained at the time as  part of covert aid to the insurgents targeting the regime of Syrian  President Bashar al-Assad in Syria. The officials said the training was  not meant to be used for any future campaign in Iraq.
 The Jordanian officials said all ISIS members who received U.S.  training to fight in Syria were first vetted for any links to extremist  groups like al-Qaida.
 In February 2012, WND was first to report  the U.S., Turkey and Jordan were running a training base for the Syrian  rebels in the Jordanian town of Safawi in the country’s northern desert  region.
 That report has since been corroborated by numerous other media accounts.
 Last March, the German weekly Der Spiegel reported Americans were training Syrian rebels in Jordan.
 Quoting what it said were training participants and organizers, Der  Spiegel reported it was not clear whether the Americans worked for  private firms or were with the U.S. Army, but the magazine said some  organizers wore uniforms. The training in Jordan reportedly focused on  use of anti-tank weaponry.
 The German magazine reported some 200 men received the training over  the previous three months amid U.S. plans to train a total of 1,200  members of the Free Syrian Army in two camps in the south and the east  of Jordan.
 Britain’s Guardian newspaper also reported last March that U.S. trainers were aiding Syrian rebels in Jordan along with British and French instructors.
Reuters reported  a spokesman for the U.S. Defense Department declined immediate comment  on the German magazine’s report. The French foreign ministry and  Britain’s foreign and defense ministries also would not comment to  Reuters.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/16/world/meast/iraq-unrest/




> *Could U.S., Iran work together in Iraq? Maybe, officials say*
> 
> The United States could end up cooperating with Iran to stop militant gains in Iraq, Secretary of State John Kerry suggested Monday in an interview with Yahoo!News.
> But a Pentagon spokesman denied Monday that any military coordination with Iran is in the cards.
> 
> In his interview with Yahoo!News, Kerry didn't say that cooperation with Iran is under active discussion inside the administration.
> "Let's see what Iran might or might not be willing to do before we start making any pronouncements," he said.
> 
> But he went on to say that the he "wouldn't rule out anything that would be constructive to providing real stability."
> ...


More at link.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/16/world/meast/iraq-unrest/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Could U.S., Iran work together in Iraq? Maybe, officials say*
> 
> The United States could end up cooperating with Iran to stop militant  gains in Iraq, Secretary of State John Kerry suggested Monday in an  interview with Yahoo!News. [...]


* U.S. foreign policy in "a thousand words":*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Gunmen kill 2 Iranian police near Iraq border*

                                                                                                                                                                     By                                                                                 Michelle Moghtader                                                                                                                                                                                           Jun. 25, 2014 | 5:30 PM                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Iranians protest in Tehran against militant offensive led by ISIS in Iraq.                                                                                                     Photo by AFP                                             

 By                                                                                                         Reuters                                                                                   |  Jun. 14, 2014

                                                                                                                                                          REUTERS - Anonymous gunmen killed three Iranian security  guards in an ambush near the Iraqi border, Iran's official media  reported on Wednesday.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               The  victims, two police officers and a sergeant, came under fire while  patrolling a border area in Kurdish-dominated Kermanshah province in the  late hours of Tuesday, Khabar (News) Network quoted a police spokesman  as saying.                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               The  spokesman gave no indication the killings were related to the violence  in Iraq, where Islamist militants fighting the government have captured a  number of border crossings between Syria and Iraq.





*ISIS lauds Messi for beating Iran, invites him to become Sunni jihadist*

*Scourge of Shi'ite Islam rubs it in to Tehran after World Cup loss.*

                                                                                                                                          Jun. 25, 2014
                                                                                                                                                          Argentine striker Lionel  Messi celebrates his goal against Iran during their World Cup soccer  match in Belo Horizonte, Brazil, on June 21, 2014.                                                                                                     Photo by AFP                                             

                                                                                                                                                          It turns out that the marauding jihadists of Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) like soccer. They also have a gloating sense of humor.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               The Washington Post has reported that following Argentina star Lionel Messi's last-minute goal that beat Iran in Sunday's World Cup match, the jihadist group was thrilled. It tweeted,  “ISIS congratulates Messi and invites him to join the jihadist call and  awards him the title of the Argentinian father of goals and the King of  South America."                                                  

http://www.haaretz.com/news/middle-east/1.601256

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> So Neocon douche Krauthammer thinks Stalin was the "second worst man on the planet."
> 
> What a shock coming from this guy, and I beg to differ: Stalin was numero uno.
> 
> He made Hitler look like a choir boy by comparison.


YEP... Stalin was the #1 horrible dictators pertaining to the "Bad Guys"  of WWII.* Stalin killed 10s of millions of his own people.* But of all time in body count goes to Mao and the slaughtering of his own Chinese citizens.

Charles Krauthammer is a lying propagandist, the deceit goes far beyond his attempts to rewrite history for the clueless viewers, and he is one very sick sociopath.

----------


## thoughtomator

ISIS using their pictures with John McCain while Obama strives to give their Syrian half a half billion dollars of weapons and support and Kerry condemns every attack upon them while Lindsey Graham and Peter King cheer it on and John Boehner silently facilitates the deal not proof enough?

----------


## THX 1138

> So Neocon douche Krauthammer thinks Stalin was the "second worst man on the planet."
> 
> What a shock coming from this guy, and I beg to differ: Stalin was numero uno.
> 
> He made Hitler look like a choir boy by comparison.




I'd like to nominate Charles Krauthammer for being one of the worst liars on the planet.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I'd like to nominate Charles Krauthammer for being one of the worst liars on the planet.


Kraut-Hammer, eh?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

2010... Wonder if the CIA can be charged with copyright theft?

----------


## PRB

you guys are missing the point. This is SO OBVIOUS I can only see that you're ignoring it or not seeing it because the true culprits are good at what they do.

*The real benefitters and string pullers of this bull$#@! war are KURDS.* It's always been about them. 

All they ever do is get Iraqis and Muslim sects to fight against each other so they can break free from their oppression.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> ISIS using their pictures with John McCain while Obama strives to give their Syrian half a half billion dollars of weapons and support and Kerry condemns every attack upon them while Lindsey Graham and Peter King cheer it on and John Boehner silently facilitates the deal not proof enough?


Have to admit that is a good question.

----------


## acptulsa

> http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/16/world/meast/iraq-unrest/
> 
> 
> 
> More at link.


We are at war with Eurasia, we have always been at war with Eurasia, and Eastasia is and has always been a vital ally in that struggle.  What?  You remember when we were at war with Eastasia and Eurasia was a vital ally in that struggle?  You were supposed to flush that down your Memory Hole, comrade.  Time for you to get some reeducation.  

Bend over...

----------


## jllundqu

> We are at war with Eurasia, we have always been at war with Eurasia, and Eastasia is and has always been a vital ally in that struggle.  What?  You remember when we were at war with Eastasia and Eurasia was a vital ally in that struggle?  You were supposed to flush that down your Memory Hole, comrade.  Time for you to get some reeducation.  
> 
> Bend over...


Double Plus Good!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Here we go again:

"In Iran, the daily newspaper _Javan_, which is seen as close to    the Revolutionary Guard, quoted Soleimani as saying the U.S. didn't do a    "damn thing" to stop the extremists' advance on Ramadi.
"Does it  mean anything else than being an accomplice in  the plot?" he  reportedly  asked, later saying the U.S. showed "no will"  in fighting  the Islamic  State, also known as ISIL or ISIS.
Soleimani said Iran and its allies are the only forces that can deal with the threat.
"Today,  there is nobody in confrontation with (the Islamic State)   except the  Islamic Republic of Iran, as well as nations who are next to   Iran or  supported by Iran," he said.
*Iraq, Iran push back on U.S. defense chief over Ramadi loss*


*Pentagon Report Reveals US "Created" ISIS As A "Tool"*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Here they go again:

*Russian military accuses US of 'supporting' ISIS terrorists*

----------

